# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Юмор украинских наставников )

## Хари-канта д.д.

На ретрите наставников в Украине в 2009 году провернули такие тренинги...  :smilies:  Очень обучающие!  :good:

----------

